
VNC, image analysis and data science – part 1 - balgan
http://blog.binaryedge.io/2015/09/30/vnc-image-analysis-and-data-science/?utm_source=hnews&utm_medium=mark&utm_campaign=vnc_30092015
======
dang
You guys, you guys, we're trying our best not to ban you! Please stop it with
the upvoting and instead make sure you have email addresses in your profiles
so we can invite you to resubmit your good work.

Did you miss this from yesterday?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10308900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10308900)

~~~
balgan
Hey Dang, sorry we sent an email to the one on the first comment and thought
we could just repost sorry about this.

~~~
dang
Oh, so it was we who missed your email. Sorry! Will reply soon.

But please, no more ring-voting. HN's software has lots of measures to detect
that and then your accounts get penalized, which we don't want to do.

